# Old Shool BMX-Power Preis-/Infoschätzung



## Hazrd (7. April 2020)

Hi,

ich habe ein BMX schon seit längerer Zeit in meinem Besitz und will es eigentlich komplett überholen.

Anhand des Sattels schätze ich es auf ca. 40 Jahre.

Ich finde im Internet rein gar nichts darüber und bräuchte ein paar Informationen über Alter, Hersteller (falls nicht „BMX-Power“), Modell, Preis (in einwandfreiem Zustand).

Hoffe die alten BMXler hier können mir evtl. weiterhelfen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Lousa (8. April 2020)

Meines Erachtens leider nichts Besonderes. War damals eher Kategorie "günstiges Kaufhaus BMX" - schwer, keine hochwertigen Teile, etc.

Eventuell gibt es noch ein paar wenige Personen, die so ein BMX damals mangels Geld selber fahren "mussten" (jeder träumte eigentlich von anderen BMX Bikes, wie Kuwahara, Redline, GT, Hutch, Haro, etc.) und sich deshalb so ein BMX heute zur Erinnerung nochmals kaufen würden.  Daher schätze ich den aktuellen Verkaufswert auf gering (~. € 100) ein.

Konkreten Hersteller gibt es dafür vermutlich nicht (tippe auf Massenproduktion, die individuell gelabelt wurden).

Alter tippe ich auf ca. 1983-1985.

Vielleicht findest Du im Netz etwas mehr Info dazu unter dem Stichwort "BMX 2000"

Am Besten selbst behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (8. April 2020)

Lousa schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens leider nichts Besonderes. War damals eher Kategorie "günstiges Kaufhaus BMX" - schwer, keine hochwertigen Teile, etc.


Sehe ich genau so. 

Hier wurde mit Licht/Schutzblech und grosser Kurbel ein Bike ausgerüstet, welches den Spirit der damaligen Zeit auf dem Weg zur Schule rüberbringen sollte. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, die echten Renner sahen damals schon im Stand sehniger und "raciger" aus.


----------



## Hazrd (8. April 2020)

Hi, vielen Dank schonmal für die ausführlichen Antworten. 
Okay ja mir kam der Gedanke auch auf als ich nichts über den Namen herausfinden konnte. 
Okay gut jetzt habe ich mal eine Richtung.

Werde es mir wahrscheinlich selber fit machen und als Funbike für Pumptracks oder Festivals  benutzen.

Danke und Grüße


----------

